# Borla Cat-Back w/ APR 3" Downpipe sound?



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Can anyone with this configuration take a sample video with sound? (Revving the vehicle while in Park) 

I'm curious how this sounds.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Can anyone with this configuration take a sample video with sound? (Revving the vehicle while in Park)
> 
> I'm curious how this sounds.


Plex. If you go to youtube and plot in MK6 GLI Borla Cat Back with APR 3" DP Stage 2, you
can hear what you're searching for. The sound is just like that in my TB. I don't
have the ability to post sound movies but the MK6 does sound identical to mine.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Plex. If you go to youtube and plot in MK6 GLI Borla Cat Back with APR 3" DP Stage 2, you
> can hear what you're searching for. The sound is just like that in my TB. I don't
> have the ability to post sound movies but the MK6 does sound identical to mine.


Thanks, Ron. 

Here it is for anyone wondering to what ron's referring to.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

This does not sound to bad. Would like to hear a Beetle still.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Your interest in hearing the TB with that setup is no different.. The GTI has the same engine. The sound will be the same. That's just my nickel though.

-Wes


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep in mind that Alvin @ Borla informed me that his video didn't include Stage II
Beetle components, which would understandably add loudness to the car. Not massive
by any means but louder for sure throughout the performance range. I don't find it
annoying at any point since it basically gives you louder response when you ask for it
in any gear. Whenever you're passing someone, on either side, they will know you're
coming by them, that's for sure. Rumor has it that Alvin was under complete lockdown
at the Borla facility in California ,where the first five (under their pilot program) reached
fruition. It has been said that his imprisonment didn't last more than the projected time
for completion they had anticipated, which was 60 days. He was spotted in public after
the 58th day so cudos to the Borla projection team for their accuracy.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Keep in mind that Alvin @ Borla informed me that his video didn't include Stage II
> Beetle components, which would understandably add loudness to the car. Not massive
> by any means but louder for sure throughout the performance range. I don't find it
> annoying at any point since it basically gives you louder response when you ask for it
> ...


Who is Alvin?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Who is Alvin?


Alvin is the mad scientist who oversees all new Borla exhaust projects from inception to
completion, tweaking it for all the various levels of sound and overall performance that
wind up becoming the finished product. Though the Borla plant is in Tennessee, Alvin
is locked in a tomb-like project chamber located in California. He has to be completely
alone to accomplish his wizardry and we therefore benefit from it.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Exhaust should be here tomorrow. 

Got it for $636.00 w/free shipping. Looks like its coming direct from the Factory.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Exhaust should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Got it for $636.00 w/free shipping. Looks like its coming direct from the Factory.


That's an excellent price, Plex! When I received one of the first five prototypes, many months
ago, it only was about $50 less, including shipping.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Where'd you get it for that price plex?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


> Where'd you get it for that price plex?


AutoAnything.com but I just went to that site to pull it up and it says it's not available anymore. 

Here's the link: Unavailable

Odd thing is that before I got my shipping tracking number, I got an email from them stating that it was delayed until January 13th or so. 

20 minutes later I got my tracking info from UPS. 

You might try calling them.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> AutoAnything.com but I just went to that site to pull it up and it says it's not available anymore.
> 
> Here's the link: Unavailable
> 
> ...


Sounds to me that you probably got the last one! Maybe someone's credit card didn't get 
accepted and instead of having to wait for January 13, they shipped you now. The only
thing you'll have to worry about now is the Mayan prophecy scheduled for Dec. 21..


----------

